# Big Mistake Buying at Bliss Resort [Grupo Vidanta at Puerto Vallarta]



## baker50 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello, I’m new to this thread.

After reading other postings, I wanted to share our experience with the Grupo Vidanta at Puerto Vallarta.

My husband and I were on vacation at Puerto Vallarta in April of 2014.  We were invited to a 90 minute tour and presentation at Vida with the promise of some pretty nice gifts.  Our Sales Representatives, Paul Reynolds and Jessica Frias, fast-talking and pressure oriented couple, told us that this was a great investment opportunity; option to rent our unit, enough to pay for itself and we would also receive 50% off of special events that were in the making, etc..  After a grueling 7-hour high pressured session (and against our better judgment), we purchased a one-bedroom unit at the Bliss resort (yet to be completed add-on, with a “projected” completion year of 2015).  We already own a timeshare in Cancun and were told that an upgrade credit would be given for this timeshare and would be handled by Global Vacation Trade in Miami.   We requested a delay in the transfer because we had previously made arrangements to stay at our old timeshare in late August and were told that the transfer process could be delayed until the first week of September.

Upon being contacted in September by Leticia Romero, manager at Global, we began to have concerns regarding the transfer of our Cancun timeshare.  She did not seem to have answers to our questions, was very vague and even became irate by our questions.  When I requested a break-down of fees/contract for the $749, we were told that they had none and we would have to take her word for it.  Well, we became very uncomfortable with this, especially when we are giving out personal information, and handing over our timeshare deed.  This prompted us to research Global and we found very negative information about the company and how they have scammed people by asking for payment up-front and then not providing any transfer or services.  I would also add that this agency is on the Miami Police Department list of transfer scammers along with others.

After reviewing our Bliss contract, we realized that the sales representatives misinformed us about what we were buying.  We did extensive research utilizing Tug, TripAdviser, etc., we found out the Grupo Mayan in particular has been using deceptive sales practices, by misinforming and lying to the customer about the investment opportunities and other offers in order for them to buy a timeshare.  

We feel that we have been lied to about the upgrade credit we were given for our old timeshare and referred to a bogus transfer agency.  A couple of days ago, I received another call from Global and after telling them that I would not proceed with the transfer without a contract they threatened me by stating I was going to be reported to the Grupo Vidanta for being uncooperative.  You can imagine what my response was and it wasn’t pretty. 

We have made several attempts at contacting customerservice@mayanplace.com and customerservice@grupovidanta.com by email and phoning only to get someone tell us that they don’t handle or they will look into the matter and no response to my emails.   Because of all the lies, deceit and fraud *we want out of our contract*, we are soured at the prospect of owning and have no desire to ever visit again.  We are advocates of warning others about the Grupo Mayan and Grupo Vidanta’s deceptive practices, and out-right lies to make a sale.  :annoyed:


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 17, 2014)

We would've told you if you'd come here in April. Sorry. If it makes you feel better, about half of all TUGgers bought their first TS from the developer. Some even did it again.

Why did it take you until September to read your contract?

We know you feel scammed, misled, beaten up on, but those are very nice resorts. You should consider just getting over your hurt, and stick around here and learn to maximize your use. There is nothing to be gained by being banned from your resort and having your credit wrecked when they turn you over to collection. And they will.

All the best

Jim


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 18, 2014)

The other piece of advice I would offer is this.  Given your state of mind and the tone with which you presented your predicament and frustration, you seem like a prime target for many scammers.

They feast on people like you with terrific-sounding promises such as "Cancel your mortgage/timeshare", "End your TS agreement" "Sue the TS company and salespeople", etc.  As Jim/Passepartout said, just try your best to make use of what you have.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 18, 2014)

Have you contacted  Profeco?  There's nothing to lose by asking them for help.


----------



## baker50 (Sep 18, 2014)

I want to thank everyone for your replies and recommendations.  I know it's not much of an excuse at this time, but when we returned from our vacation, we learned that a close relative just found out that they had pancreatic cancer.  Just about everything was put on the back-burner and nothing else was a priority; they passed away in August.

When we purchased our first TS in Cancun 15 yrs. ago, everything went very smoothly.  I guess we want to believe the good in people and in what they say.  We kick ourselves for not being more diligent and not checking Grupo Vidanta earlier.   From what I have read on this thread some people are still able to work things out with them after the rescind period.  We want to open communication with GV and plan to pursue calling and sending emails. 

I also plan to file a claim with Profeco.  Thanks all


----------



## drguy (Sep 18, 2014)

Global Resorts Transfer is slow in transferring timeshares.  We had an upgrade with Vidanta and traded in a bunch of resorts.  It took time and a number of phone calls, but the transfers did eventually go through, saving us several thousand dollars a year in mfs.  
I recently purchased a timeshare that was handled by them and it took 90 for them to complete what I had done personally in 21 days.


----------



## baker50 (Oct 2, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> We would've told you if you'd come here in April. Sorry. If it makes you feel better, about half of all TUGgers bought their first TS from the developer. Some even did it again.
> 
> Why did it take you until September to read your contract?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your feedback, my issue has been resolved.  It took a couple of weeks of  negotiating with the Member Satisfaction Dept. at Vida Vacation Club, but we are happy with the outcome.  I would like to retract my earlier post.

Thanks,

Irene


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 2, 2014)

The squeaky wheel gets greased.... AGAIN! 

We've seen over and over that shining a bright light and using large print to point out their practices always seems to result in a retraction on the part of the poster of any shortcoming on the part of VIDA.

Congratulations on coming to an agreement with them. 

Jim


----------



## Shirley (Apr 3, 2015)

*Thanks all of you!*

I am sitting here about to write the check to Global for transferring my HGVC membership and timeshare and I wanted to know if it was just money down the drain.  Bliss offered to sell my HGVC back to me!  For only $2000.  More money down the drain.  I don't want 3 timeshares and all those fees.  But I hate having to just "give" away the HGVC for a lower price on the Bliss that we bought.  We probably paid whatever they wanted anyway!  How does anyone know the real price of a timeshare during a presentation?  Any price tag can be nailed on it as though it were the "real" price.  I wish I had simply sold my HGVC on TUG but I think we were hypnotized!  I can't explain our purchase of the Grand Bliss any other way.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 3, 2015)

Shirley said:


> I am sitting here about to write the check to Global for transferring my HGVC membership and timeshare and I wanted to know if it was just money down the drain.  Bliss offered to sell my HGVC back to me!  For only $2000.  More money down the drain.  I don't want 3 timeshares and all those fees.  But I hate having to just "give" away the HGVC for a lower price on the Bliss that we bought.  We probably paid whatever they wanted anyway!  How does anyone know the real price of a timeshare during a presentation?  Any price tag can be nailed on it as though it were the "real" price.  I wish I had simply sold my HGVC on TUG but I think we were hypnotized!  I can't explain our purchase of the Grand Bliss any other way.



Well, since I own 2 HGVC weeks and recently attended the GL timeshare "presentation":

1)  What they offered me to buy back was well above what I paid for mine (I bought mine resale).  HOWEVER, offering me like $19,000 for my 2 weeks (I paid like $10,000) doesn't really matter when they were asking somewhere around a hundred thousand for the 2 bedroom GL.

2)  What did you have with HGVC?  I believe a 4800 every year is going for about $2,000 give or take.  If that's what you had and they offered you that, then I guess you got about what resale would've sold for.

If you can, I'd rescind (I'm sure others will tell you the same) but maybe what they told you and what's in the contract actually matches?

In my case, I have 2 ways to get into Grupo Resorts:
1) Hilton has a direct exchange now via SFX, but at ridiculous points.  I believe a 1 bedroom Grand Luxxe costs 12,600 HGVC points.  Which is horrible.

2)  I have an SFX membership already.  I can deposit my HGVC week (2400 points as there's like an 8 week window in Las Vegas where the 1 bedrooms are 2400 instead of 3600 points).  SFX will usually get me 2 extra bonus weeks (the SAME bonus weeks Vida gives you, BTW).

So I pay a lot less for the ability to get in.  Granted, I can only stay once every 3 years as that's SFX clause currently.  RCI has 1-3 rule as well (but you can only get into Bliss, Grand Mayan, or Mayan Palace--no GB or GL).  II apparently has no such 1 in whatever rule.

But given the recent changes by Vida, (lower service quality more fees, etc.) it's not quite as attractive as it once was to me.  

To your question:
How does anyone know the real price during a presentation?

Well if you're referring the value of *your* timeshare, you can research here, and Judi/Seth and Diane's websites and find average resales for Hilton and other timeshares.

If you're referring to the Vida stuff.  Well, let's just say anything from any developer is about 8x overpriced, IMO.  Plus Vida just lies through their teeth (as do most, but to be honest, they seem much worse than others I've been to).  When I did my Hilton presentation I think the only "lie" I was told was that I could use my bonus points on anything.  Turned out I could only use them (at the time) for depositing with RCI or HHonors conversion (but you had to do that a year ahead of time).  Other than that, pretty much everything Hilton said was correct.  Other than the fact that you could get the same thing via resale for significantly less.



--Kevin


----------

